# Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2013)

_Edit: Dieser Thread ist eine Abspaltung aus diesem Thema._



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Gesellig vielleicht nicht gerade, aber so ein Leben in Einsamkeit?
> Soviel ich weiß ist der Frosch nicht unbedingt ei Einzelgänger.



Hi Ralph,

Amphibien pflegen keine Familienbande oder außerhalb der Laichzeit ein geselliges Beisammensein. Jedes Tier lebt dann wieder ganz für sich allein und Artgenossen, wenn sie noch deutlich kleiner sind werden schon mal als Futter betrachtet. Das die Wasserfrösche auch nach dem laichen im Gegensatz zu __ Kröten, Braunfröschen, Molchen, __ Salamander, Scheibenzünglern noch länger zusammenhocken liegt an ihrem Lebensraum den dicht bewachsenen Ufersäumen/Flachwasserbereichen die sie aufgrund ihrer Lebensweise nur selten freiwillig verlassen. Das sind meißt nur recht kleine Parzellen die sich dann mehrere Tiere teilen müssen (zu stark "gemobbte" suchen sich dann natürlich auch andere Gewässer wo sie eigene "Reviere" besetzten können)
Der bei mir mal aufgetauchte __ Seefrosch war mehr als 3 Jahre völlig allein im Teich (die nächsten Bestände waren 3km weit weg). Durch sein gequacke wurden dann aber scheinbar weitere Exemplare in der Ferne auf meinen Teich aufmerksam und es tauchten nach und nach noch ein paar auf

MfG Frank


----------



## Karl Heinz G. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*

Hallo gemeinsam,
ich beobachte bei mir am Gartenteich auch immer mal wieder "fremde Frösche". Bevorzugt in warmen, nassen Nächten befällt sie gelegentlich der Wandertrieb. Hingegen finde ich "unsere" Jungfrösche des letzten Jahres auch in der umliegenden Nachbarschaft in wirklich kleinsten Miniteichen wieder. Offensichtlich möchten sie nicht so gerne von ihren großen Verwandten gefressen werden.


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Amphibien pflegen keine Familienbande oder außerhalb der Laichzeit ein geselliges Beisammensein.


Hi Frank,
das ist wohl so, auch aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen. 
Die leben das ganze Jahr im Teich und suchen sich nur zur Laichzeit einen Partner.
Öfter habe ich schon Weibchen aus meinem Vorfilter geholt, da die Männchen wohl zu früh aufdringlich wurden.

Einen grünen Koi hat es dabei auch schon erwischt, da die Hormone der Männchen da wohl  keine Rücksicht nehmen.

Jedes Jahr finden sie sich aber neu und produzieren Nachwuchs. 
Das dezente geknurre im späten Frühjahr ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche umsetzen & Recht*



Joerg schrieb:


> Das dezente Geknurre im späten Frühjahr ist sehr angenehm.



Das konnte ich auch im Frühjahr erleben,aber nun haben wir ja definitiv Sommer und heute Nacht wurde ich vom sehr intensiven "Geknurre" meiner Frösche im Teich geweckt.Betreiben die ihren *** wirklich nur im Frühjahr und wenn ja,warum "knurren" die dann jetzt?

Grüße Bernd


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Hallo Bernd,

das sind unterschiedliche Frösche. 

Die jetzt Krach machen, sind die Wasserfrösche, die kommen jetzt erst in Stimmung.

Das dezente Knurren kommt von den Grasfröschen, die sind mit den Erdkröten zusammen im Frühjahr dran.


----------



## Deuned (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom Wasserfrosch anschaue - siehe auch mein Foto - denke ich,dass ich immer nur Wasserfrösche am Teich habe/hatte lb.Christine.
Erstaunlich ist halt nur die Lautstärke jetzt im Vergleich zum Frühjahr;ich bin mal gespannt,was die Nachbarn sagen.......

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## bilderzaehler (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Mich hat Froschn gestern verlassen. Seit letztem Sommer wohnte er in seiner Pfütze. Am Sonntag Abend ist er mal so eben von seinem Teich 10 Meter weiter ins Weinfass auf der Terrasse gewandert. Hab ihn dann wieder in den Teich gesetzt . . . später saß er schon wieder im Fass.

Und seit Montag ward er nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## FBeer (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Also ich beobachte an meinem Teich, den sich 5 Jungfrösche als Zuhause auserkoren habe ein Päarchen das immer wieder ganz nah zusammen sitzt - aller grauen Theorie zum Trotz!


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Hi

Die __ Grünfrösche (Wasser- Teich- und __ Seefrosch) ziehen fischlose Kleingewässer den anderen vor. Auch bevorzugen sie sonnige vor teilweise beschatteten Teichen. Finden sie das nicht, wandern sie oft ab. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Ich glaub der Frosch ist weg!
Gestern nach Feierabend hab ich noch die Füße in den Teich gesteckt, das kommt bei dem Wetter und der Holzterrasse echt gut!

Da ist er mir um die Füße geschwommen-der schöne Kerl.
heut war er trotz 2-Std. Aufenthalt-mit Füße im Wasser-nicht mehr zu sehen.
Er hat genauso ausgeschaut und war ca7cm lang, ohne Hinterbeine.


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Er hat genauso ausgeschaut und war ca7cm lang, ohne Hinterbeine.



Und der konnte ohne Hinterbeine schwimmen? *duckundwech*


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Sorry, falsches Bild, jetzt ist richtig.


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

@Christine:
Jepp, der hatte Brustschwimmen drauf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Hi,

hier kann man ein Suchspiel aufmachen: "Wo ist die Kröte"

Selbst bei den Winzlingen kann man schon feststellen das sie nicht mehr die Geselligkeit des Larvenstadiums haben wollen. Kommen sich welche zu nahe geht man sich auch ganz schnell wieder aus dem Weg (man will sich  mögliche Beute net mit den Kollegen teilen müssen - kann ich auch bei meinen 8 Rotbauchunken feststellen. Rücken sich 2 bei der Fütterung zu nahe auf die Pelle wird schon mal der Konkurent __ barsch weggeschubst - auch meine 6 Korallenfinger halten fast immer einen Abstand zueinander wenn sie Abend/nachts munter sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Ihhhhhhh, wat ein fieses Bild, aber ich hab sie gefunden!


----------



## macmarkus (21. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

fast ein vierteljahrhundert lang hatten wir immer zwischen vier und zehn (sowohl teich- als auch gras-) frösche am teich, die uns nur mäßig mit ihren konzerten unterhalten hatten.

seit dieser saison herrscht ein reger austausch (nehme an, das hing mit der an anderer stelle beschriebenen kurzzeitigen eintrübung zusammen) zwischen meinem tümpel und dem des nachbarn, dessen 24stündige dauerbeschallung mittlerweile allen nachbarn gehörig auf die nerven geht.

ich bin der hoffnung, dass die kameraden sich bald beruhigen ...


----------



## Deuned (2. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Frösche - gesellig oder Einzelgänger?*

Hier meine Antwort auf die Starterfrage:Frösche sind sehr gesellig;ich kann das schon seit Jahren an meinem Gartenteich beobachten.
Hier mal ein kleines Belegfoto.

Gruß Bernd


----------

